# Fishing Life Jacket For Grandpa



## MichellePBabcock (Dec 7, 2021)

My Grandpa is big fan of fishing. I want to give him a good Fishing Life Jacket & that must be warm as well. I was thinking to buy Stohlquist Fit Life Jacket. Is it good for my Grandpa? Please suggest me.


----------

